# Jezebel and newbies waiting thread



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Update with question...
Jezebel my 3yo alpine 2x for her
Newbie 3yo Nubian 3rdx freshener
They were here last year hehehe well we have 3 weeks or 6 weeks left. Seen a breeding for both and kinda acting in heat again the cycle. Jezebel threw a big buckling last year but she's definitely bigger this year. Newbie threw trips but pops out late so no telling there. Hoping for girls this year as I had 7 boys out of 9 last year!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Your goats are really cute, I love the alpine especially. At least you know there could be two possible due dates, that makes it easier.
Good luck to you and your does!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hoping for lots of pink for you this year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Getting closer already impatient! Watching udders everyday lol y'all know how I feel!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Jezebel's udder is growing everyday, should have a week or two. however Newbie's udder isn't doing anything and her belly is already as huge as last year when she had trips! Yikes! Am I gonna get quads???? Her udder has least 6 weeks still!! Oy vey now I gotta throw out my due date.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like they are keeping you on your toes!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Always!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's jezebel growing her udder. She didn't fully bag up till the day of kidding last year. So she's now on watch. Newbie is throwing me for a loop. I saw her bred the same day as Jezebel. But no udder development!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Jezebel is close I had found her alone on the other side of the pasture than everyone. Brought her in he kiddin stall. her ligs are about completely gone and her bag is tight! Could not pinch skin. I'm scared to go to bed because she does not show labor signs just wam! Starts pushing of course she'll act completely normal in front of me...hmmm what to do.......


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thinking pink! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully everything will go textbook for you. :smile:


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Meeeeee tooooo! Thinking pink!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

4 hrs into labor signs, still pawing and up and down. Now tasting her urine too.


----------



## hickoryrdg (Feb 24, 2014)

Any update? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Still getting up and down. Pawing talking. She's definitely ready to go Just haven't hit the next stage yet.


----------



## hickoryrdg (Feb 24, 2014)

It's like torture isn't it? Lol Glad all is still well....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Buckling!













Not sure if she's done, but he's big!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She's done. One buckling looks like his Nubian sire.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats...cute kid. Maybe girls on the next one!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thx! Im hoping pink! I always get boys...


----------

